# richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?



## micha892008 (12. Januar 2009)

immer wieder les und seh ich als köder fürs karpfenangeln tigernüsse.
und wie bereite ich die richtig zu??? Ich koch die ab, lasse sie quellen und dann trocknen lassen. doch irgendwie sind die immer steinhart. man kommt kaum mit einem boiliebohrer durch.
kann mir da jemand helfen??

gruß micha


----------



## CarpMetty (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*

Moin!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133978&highlight=Tigern%FCsse+hei%DF&page=2
Mußt mal gucken, irgendwo auf der Seite hab ich es erklärt!
Auf jeden Fall im Kochwasser mehrere Tage stehen lassen!!!


----------



## micha892008 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*

dank dir. ich hab sie nie solange liegen lassen. und wie angelst du damit? ich meine, aufs haar ausziehen und noch mehr? pva-sack oder so?? und wieviel ziehst du aufn haken?? 

gruß micha


----------



## CarpMetty (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*

Jo, ganz normal, erst mit Boiliebohrer durchbohren, und dann aufs Haar. Ich hab mir immer 2 große rausgesucht und die aufgezogen.Mit PVA ist das Problem, das der Schleim, der sich bildet, das PVA auflöst. Du mußt die dann erst mit nem Tuch etwas trocknen, und dann mit Tigernussmehl (Grunfutter oder so sollte auch gehen) einpudern, das die auch richtig trocken sind!


----------



## Joschkopp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*

Weich werden die Nüße auch nach stundenlangen kochen nicht!
Lasse sie 24 Stunden vor dem kochen einweichen anschließend kommen sie dann für eine Stunde in's kochende Wasser. Zum Kochwasser gebe ich ein wenig Zucker bei.
Danach dann ca. 2-3 Tage im Kochsud stehen lassen damit die Nüße Schleim bilden.


----------



## MEcarphunter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*



micha892008 schrieb:


> lasse sie quellen und dann trocknen lassen. doch irgendwie sind die immer steinhart.
> gruß micha



Hast du sie außerhalb des Kochwassers trocknen lassen??

Nach dem Kochvorgang (ca. 45-60 Min.) einfach ein paar Tage im Kochwasser stehen lassen, und darauf achten, dass alle Nüsse mit Wasser bedeckt sind.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## gringo92 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*

und immer schön "zucker bei die fische "
dann werden sie richtig schön schleimig


----------



## fishingexpert87 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*

da gehen ja wieder die meinungen in alle richtungen |krach: aber 48 wässern und 45min ..kochen...längere kochzeit macht dir deine nüsse auch nicht weicher!!! dann stehen lassen 3-4 tage je nach dem ... und dann setzt die nuss glukose frei (schleim)#6


----------



## micha892008 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*

@ alle

danke für die raschläge. mit den vielen tipps, sollte es in zukunft ja wohl keine probleme mehr geben mit den nüssen..

@MEcarphunter
also ich nehm sie aus dem wasser raus..  aus euren infos geht ja hervor, sie drin liegen zulassen schön doof

noch ne frage. ist der schleim ein wichtiger bestandteil fürs angeln? ich mein, wenn ich die abtupfen und einpudern soll, ist ja der schleim für die katz.. aber alle schreiben doch "schön zucker für den schleim..." klingt so, als wär der ein guter lockstoff??

besten dank an alle "helfer"
gruß micha


----------



## CarpMetty (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: richtige zubereitung der "Tigernuss"?!?*

Moin!
Der Schleim ist ein super Lockstoff! Auf jeden Fall versuchen, den mit zu füttern, bzw den Köder nochmal schön drin dippen. Das mit den trocknen und einpudern ist ja nur bei PVA!!! Der Schleim enthält logischerweise Wasser, der das PVA zum schmelzen bringt, bevor du den Beutel ins Wasser bekommst!


----------

